# FutureShop gift card, I don't need it :-D



## jacquesruels (May 16, 2005)

Hey guys,
I received for christmas 2 gift cards of 100$ each for FutureShop. The thing is that I need money to get a new bike. I'm willing to sell them for a little less and I will pay shipping. Pay me with the method you like, paypal, check, money order, wire transfer. Contact me at [email protected]

thanks for looking 
I'm very reliable and honest please feel confident


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

No offence, but first time posters who offer to sell goods......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"caveat emptor", AS.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

yeah i have heard this offer before from a friend of a friend of mine: 

"i've got 5 $100 cards and i'll give them to you for $300" 

riiiggghhttt! and where exactly did you get these cards? if they're stolen, their serial numbers will no douby be logged in futureshop's computers.

anyway, good luck selling them!


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

this guy needs a good banning.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

i am reliable and very honest too
please ship me the FS cards and I will, after confirming they are viable, will pay you 50% of their worth.

Deal?


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

If these are legit, then what he should do is go to one of the larger future shops go to the cashier counter and buy a pack of gum with the gift certificates, and get $99 in change.

vince


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Vince is correct. I give my son $50 Future Shop gift certificates and he then proceeds to cash them in on a $10 discounted computer game and pockets the change.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Vince is correct. I give my son $50 Future Shop gift certificates and he then proceeds to cash them in on a $10 discounted computer game and pockets the change.


Which eliminates the "need" to sell them here, and makes me suspicious of their validity.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, as I said, "caveat emptor".


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

jacquesruels said:


> I'm very reliable and honest please feel confident


Your Jedi mind tricks won't work on me.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I smell poo!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Still, it is sad that this may be a legitimate offer of a FS gift card. We have become jaded these days............or overly cautious. Of course, if it is a scam, this person picked the wrong crowd to try and convince into making such a deal.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Actually it is possible to get gift cards much cheaper than their worth.

There is the At Home program which basically you pay a fee and allows you to buy gift cards at a reduced rate. ie $100 gift card for $80.

My brother has bought those cards and is yet to get duped. So I guess it's legit. But I also share the general wary-ness of this board.

Usually if you buy an item and it has change, you will be re-issued the amount in a new gift card. (Unless it is under a certain amount, usually $10)

But by no means am I going out on a limb for this individual (Nothing against you Jacques, I'm just very wary of odd sales like that). I'm just stating what I know to be truths.


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Would you trade them for a slightly used bridge in Brooklyn?


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

You guys are way too jaded ... and this post was definitely posted in the wrong spot.

Futureshop doesn't allow for change on their gift cards, you got a $100 card and spend $10 you have $90 left on the card. You spend $200 and use a $100 gift card and $100 in cash if you return the item, you get $100 in cash and a $100 gift card. Once the money is on the card it stays there until you spend it or forget it (and you can't use it to pay your FS credit card either). 

By-the-way, FS gift cards can be easily confirmed of the amounts remaining by a quick check at any store (and somebody said you can do this through the internet but I've never personally tried that) ... BUT, sending cash for an unconfirmed card to an unknown seller is idiotic just the same.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------

